# The Necromancer



## BeornTheBear (Feb 19, 2012)

Where can I read about the Necromancer? I don't know much about him (it?) but the topic interests me.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 19, 2012)

The Necromancer was in fact the Dark Lord Sauron. As Sauron returned and took up his abode in Dol Guldur, he was referred to as the Necromancer.


----------



## BeornTheBear (Feb 19, 2012)

Bard the Bowman said:


> The Necromancer was in fact the Dark Lord Sauron. As Sauron returned and took up his abode in Dol Guldur, he was referred to as the Necromancer.


 
How did I not know this!? I feel quite stupid now...


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 19, 2012)

And let's just clear one thing up. Sauron was the greatest servant of Melkor. Greater even than any dragon, Ancalagon or Glaurung.


----------

